# Beenden Button erstellen



## hotze_klotz (11. September 2007)

Hallo beginne grade mit Visual C++ 2005 (8.0) und möchte ein Button zum beenden hinzufügen, jedoch kann ich den in den Eig. verstellen wie ich möchte der schließt das Fenster nicht! Kennt jemand den Quelltext für so ein Button? Sollte ja eigentlich nicht viel sein.
Über Buchempfehlungen bin ich auch sehr dankbar.

mfg hotze


----------



## Dorschty (11. September 2007)

Hi,

ich denke du erstellst eine WindowsForms?!
Du erstellst einfach ein ButtonClickEvent (Doppelklick auf den Button) und schreibst einfach: Close(); rein.
Hoffe das hilft.

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Buba235 (11. September 2007)

Hallo!

Button doppelt klicken und dann im Code "Close()" (ohne "") schreiben. Das wars!


Gruß
Buba


----------



## hotze_klotz (11. September 2007)

Ihr seid aber schnell hier! Könnt ihr mir auch noch verraten wie ich etwas aus einem  Editfeld in eine Textdatei übergebe und die abspeichern kann?
Aber über Literatur wäre ich euch trotzdem dankbar? Finde nichts passendes!

mfg


----------



## Buba235 (11. September 2007)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Link: http://bcb-tutorial.c-plusplus.de/index_old.html
Ist zwar für den Borland C++ Builder aber große Teile der Entwicklung laufen identisch ab.


Gruß
Buba

edit: http://poincare.matf.bg.ac.yu/~filip/nm/Seminarski/VC-21days-short/ch01/ch01.htm ist für Visual C++


----------

